# LeBron's athletic ability



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I saw this picture on NBA.com and it's amazing... look at his shoulders and arms, and how high he is...










People say he's got a great NBA body for his age... forget his age, he's just incredible by any standard.

Is he the best athlete in the league, all things considered? Strength, leap, footspeed, handspeed, quickness, body control, etc.

If you look at all the guys who are as quick or fast as he is, you won't see any built as big and strong as he is... if you look at all the guys who are as strong as he is, you won't find any who can run as fast or jump as high... let alone have that kind of coordination and skills. He's got an edge in some category over anybody.

I think the only comparable sort of guy is Kevin Garnett... he's not really strong for his height or position, but he does have a physical advantage of some sort over virtually everyone he matches up with.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

There are only two players are consider physical freaks in this league (the term freak is the most over used word here). Kevin Garnett and LeBron James because of their incredible combination of size and athletisism. I believe pound for pound, you wont find a better athlete in the world then LeBron James. At a muscular 6'8" frame, he gets up like few can and has incredible speed, explosiveness and dexterity.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Kevin Garnett is not human, he looks like a higher lifeform that has evolved to play basketball. This season I'm starting to think that Kevin Garnett is one of the top five players of all time, even though he hasn't won big yet. I think he's just better than the vast majority of guys who are considered great players... he's doing incredible, impossible things every night. How many guys from the past would you really pick over him? Man he's good


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

LeBron will beat ANY player in the NBA in a race end to end. Watch tapes compared to other players in very similar plays. I was told (by a SVSM football player) he runs a 4.3/40 yd.

LeBron James is more athletic (pound for pound - or height) than Garnett. Garnett is a step below LeBron is most categories. 

Garnett probably is a top 5 talent of all time. His production is not (not counting team success). Attitude is a large part of becoming great. I can not pinpoint it, but he's missing something.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm curious to see if he can add a couple more inches to that vert. off of one foot he flies like jordan but he can't quite get up like Vince off of two- he needs a few more inches


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

LeBron isnt a hard worker :laugh: 










Here, LeBron 'got lucky' and magically turned in to a freak:



















The guy in the lower right says it all:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow Skywalker?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Wow Skywalker?


yeah, got a little out of control. 

Lebron is the ultimate skywalker.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Don't know if he really does run a 4.3 40, and or how well that translates to speed while dribbling, but I do know a few games ago, James tipped a steal near the sideline about 3 pt circle high, and absolutely BLEW by the opponents forward and guard who had a step or two on him. I ran the tape back 2-3 times to confirm what I couldn't hardly believe. Especially the guard... he had a step or two on James and it was like James cranked it up to a higher gear and ended up with an uncontested dunk... I was astonished how he exploded past the other guy... with the dribble, and with the other guy between him and the bucket.

We are so lucky to be Cavs fans right now. The kid is only 19, and like vs SA, with Bruce Bowen guarding him... a very tough 1-on-1 defender, James abused him over and over. Man, wait til this kids learns to play against the rest of the league better! Wait til his teammates know how to play off him and set him up better! Wait til the refs always give him Jordan calls on fouls! 50 games into his first season straight from HS and he already has 9 30 pt+ games?!? Are you kidding me? I don't think anyone (including me) thought he would be able to score like he has.... if you went back, most people figured he'd get his 6 assists and 6 boards, but most had him scoring in the low teens.... we are very lucky.... and I am a very happy Cavs fan:yes:


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I just ran 10 videos of LeBron and 10 videos of Jordan. LeBron's are this year and Jordan's were in his first two years.

All the drives to the hoop were basically semi-clear paths. They were all very similar. I used the video player to get the times from a stop at the three point line to the point when the ball was fully in the hoop.

LeBron's 10 drive avg: 1.58 seconds

Jordan's 10 drives avg: 1.61 seconds

I swear it looks like Jordan has a quarter step on him just because of his height/weight compared to LeBron. However, I was really being fair, and this is what I got. I ran each one twice to make sure the times were right. 

The problem is that LeBron will not get as many opportunities with today's defenses. If anything, LeBron had denfenses a tad closer to him in the videos. 



Yeah, Mongol. I noticed this awhile back. In fact, a few people said he wasnt that fast so I made a sig that said LeBron was the fastest in the league. LeBron could develop a new dimension of basketball. It's called the 'get out of my way because I'm faster than you, and I'm going to dunk this ball' fastbreak. I just do not see other players doing that. And he's done it a number of times.

He's the best athlete, perhaps, to ever play in the NBA.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> He's the best athlete, perhaps, to ever play in the NBA.


It sounds like exaggeration to say it, but then I can't think of anyone I'd put ahead of him physically... you can always say Michael Jordan for just pure explosiveness, but LeBron's got similar explosiveness and so much more muscle. I've never seen anybody so strong, so fast, and so explosive all at once.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I think part of James's explosiveness is due to his football background... I mean the guy was ALL-STATE as a wide reciever as a freshman I think, and maybe also as a soph? The use of his muscle and bulk to deal with contact, the need to explode off the line or when making a break off a cut, have all helped James's basketball game.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He's the kind of athlete who would excel at any sport... basketball is my favorite sport, but I would love to see what he would have done as a receiver or tight end in the NFL... he'd be like a bigger, stronger Randy Moss... can you imagine? If it's true that he can run a 4.3 40, well.... too bad there aren't multiple LeBrons so we can watch them play various different sports.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LeBron is ridiculous. From what I saw before he got in the pros, I knew he was athletic, but from what I've seen this season he is beyond athletic. He gets his whole upper body right next to the freakin rim, and he makes it look effortless.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> He's the kind of athlete who would excel at any sport... basketball is my favorite sport, but I would love to see what he would have done as a receiver or tight end in the NFL... he'd be like a bigger, stronger Randy Moss... can you imagine? If it's true that he can run a 4.3 40, well.... too bad there aren't multiple LeBrons so we can watch them play various different sports.


I went to a few SVSM games and it was absurd. He had like 18 catches and 5 TDs one game. I can see why he wanted to keep playing football.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
LeBron appears an extremely athletic player from what I've seen in tv games and espcially the Rookie/Sophmore game dunk-a-rama.

LeBron is a Freak of nature !
*


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> LeBron is ridiculous. From what I saw before he got in the pros, I knew he was athletic, but from what I've seen this season he is beyond athletic. He gets his whole upper body right next to the freakin rim, and he makes it look effortless.


And what an upper body it is too, he's built like a tank... nobody is supposed to be able to be that big and strong and also run and jump that way, and be so quick... LeBron is a physical miracle, a physical miracle with skills.

I think that's the best way to describe what kind of player he is... he is a walking physical gift with skills and great instincts, a great sense of pacing and patience and dictating the flow of a game. To have all that in combination is what makes him so unreal; I don't think there's been a player ever like him.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I went to a few SVSM games and it was absurd. He had like 18 catches and 5 TDs one game. I can see why he wanted to keep playing football.


Imagine being a High School cornerback and having to cover him... I wish I could have seen him play football. He'll probably never play tackle football again. Got any tapes anywhere?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Imagine being a High School cornerback and having to cover him... I wish I could have seen him play football. He'll probably never play tackle football again. Got any tapes anywhere?


I have no tapes, but I have to think SVSM did tape their games. Almost everyone tapes HS football.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

just think in about 3 or 4 years that will be his phyisical prime. wouldnt want to meet him in a dark alley if he was pissed off at me.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah iam glad someone noticed that as well, at this point in lebron's career iam more in awe of his physical ability than his overall skills(not saying his skills are bad or anything) but he is truly unbelievable. anyone know what his vertical leap is? Its crazy to think that he can only get better, One day you may tell younger generations about a player thats faster than a PG more powerful than a PF and can leap tall buildings in a single bound! lol. anyone thinks he is faster than Allen Iverson though? with all of this talk about physical ability someone make a list of the top 5 playing today. 


Heres mine!

1. Kevin Garnett (7 footers just dont do that)
2. Lebron James
3. Allen Iverson
4. Yao Ming(7'6 and coordinated like a mutha!)
5. Dirk Nowitski(also a 7foot PG type)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

What cracks me up is how LeBron can be on a 1 on 2 or 3 fast break and unless there is a big man back the other guys are at a disadvantage. His combination of speed and strength is just too much for most players in the NBA to deal with.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes, I've seen him take it to the hoop successfully in a 1-on-3 fast break... he's too strong to cut off and too fast to get in front of.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Kevin Garnett is not human, he looks like a higher lifeform that has evolved to play basketball. This season I'm starting to think that Kevin Garnett is one of the top five players of all time, even though he hasn't won big yet. I think he's just better than the vast majority of guys who are considered great players... he's doing incredible, impossible things every night. How many guys from the past would you really pick over him? Man he's good


this is going in my sig....i felt this way 4 a while...anyway yeaj LJ is a freak of nature he is 6''8 245 runs like a deer...he doesnt jump like vince but he is unique the same way MJ was when he came into the league.....The funny thing is that he was supposed to suck this year...lets all go back to the pre-season and summer league...Im amazed that one player can turn it all around when the season starts up..he is going to be special and now i can see why the nba is on his jock...He is trully blessed...people like him and KG shouldnt be allowed in the league:no: Its not fair


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> this is going in my sig....i felt this way 4 a while...anyway yeaj LJ is a freak of nature he is 6''8 245 runs like a deer...he doesnt jump like vince but he is unique the same way MJ was when he came into the league.....The funny thing is that he was supposed to suck this year...lets all go back to the pre-season and summer league...Im amazed that one player can turn it all around when the season starts up..he is going to be special and now i can see why the nba is on his jock...He is trully blessed...people like him and KG shouldnt be allowed in the league:no: Its not fair


Now imagine, KG and LeBron on the same team.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> people like him and KG shouldnt be allowed in the league Its not fair


Maybe someday in the future, if humans keep evolving, there will be a separate league for guys like LeBron and KG... I know I'd sure watch it.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Consider some of the most athletic Cavalier 2-guards in recent history: Ricky Davis, Gerald Wilkins, Ron Harper.... Now add about 25 lbs. of muscle, 3 inches of height, and a little more vertical leap to these guys, and you have LeBron !


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Consider some of the most athletic Cavalier 2-guards in recent history: Ricky Davis, Gerald Wilkins, Ron Harper.... Now add about 25 lbs. of muscle, 3 inches of height, and a little more vertical leap to these guys, and you have LeBron !


Basically. I think of him like TMac with 20-25 more pounds of muscle. I can't think of another player in the league who is similar physically.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I think he is more explosive and jumps higher then t-mac.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

after watching enough of him, and everyone else, i'm ready to go on record saying that lebron is probably the best pure athlete in the league. his raw speed, power, explosiveness, and leaping ability is unrivaled.

some can go faster, some might be able to jump higher, and some are stronger, but no one hits on all three like he does.

i can't imagine him getting much better physically, but i can imagine him getting much much better overall.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> And what an upper body it is too, he's built like a tank... nobody is supposed to be able to be that big and strong and also run and jump that way, and be so quick


Thats not true..Its just that they are in the NFL and superstars:yes: 

I am happy for you guys...You deserve some success..And,i credit Silas for getting rid of Rickey Davis...

What amazes me,and also pisses me off is how big and strong Lebron is at 19.Its clear he wants to be the best and conditions like a beast..He takes his job very seriously....Something you can not say about half the players in the NBA


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> What amazes me,and also pisses me off is how big and strong Lebron is at 19.Its clear he wants to be the best and conditions like a beast..He takes his job very seriously....Something you can not say about half the players in the NBA


Yeah, it's pretty amazing. I knew LeBron would be able to compete physically as a rookie, but I didn't expect that he would be such a physically dominating force. He didn't just have an NBA body coming into the league, he had the BEST NBA body.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats not true..Its just that they are in the NFL and superstars:yes:
> ...


And you can't say that about them either. You have no idea about the ins and outs, and what goes on in the lives of people you only watch on TV. Get ya mind right, and stick to facts.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I love what Paul Silas has done to the team, and in a few years Im sure they will be a championship contender (Lebron has a lot to develop on, and by the looks his game now, what the future holds is just scary. Im praying to god that something like an injury doesnt turn him into the next Grant Hill or Jay Williams), and not only him, but Carlos Boozer is only in his 2nd year, and we know how good he is and what hes meant to this franchise this year, Z isnt exactly old either. Jeff McInnis also dserves a lot of credit. The Cavs are still a fairly young team and already they are starting to get good (Darius Miles got traded) especially after their abysmal season last year. I can't wait to see them in 3 years or even more when the team reaches its peak.


----------

